# 2Cool Annual Fall Beach Gathering - 11/12 - Sam's Beach (Surfside)



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Save the date! We'll meet between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile NE of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

http://www.google.com/maps/place/29%C2%B002'03.8%22N+95%C2%B010'34.2%22W/@29.0344047,-95.1783587,892m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d29.0344!4d-95.17617

Folks will start arriving Friday afternoon and there will be the usual party Friday night for those staying on the beach.  Lots more folks will show up on Saturday and many will stay through to Sunday morning.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Hope to see y'all there! :brew:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

YES! Looking forward to it!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just marked the calendar. 

For those who have never been to a gathering, here's what you're missin...C'mone! :cheers:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be wershers?

:brew2:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Am I allowed to come? I see I made a picture, ha ha


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Am I allowed to come? I see I made a picture, ha ha


Nope.

:brew2:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Not going to make this one. These Fall gatherings always seem to coincide with either my brides bday or a hunt or a foosball game.

This year it's a foosball game.....heading to SA for ND and ARMY.:clover:

You fellers and fellerettes take care and hoist one for old Scratch. If Walkin Jack makes it, someone give him a hug for me.

Oh...Shady??? Mark has your number again...
TEAM SHAKE N BAKE!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> Not going to make this one. These Fall gatherings always seem to coincide with either my brides bday or a hunt or a foosball game.
> 
> This year it's a foosball game.....heading to SA for ND and ARMY.:clover:
> 
> ...


Dang, it won't be the same. UH plays Tulane that day, Coachlaw can appreciate that. I will see y'all Saturday night :brew2:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MarkU said:


> YES! Looking forward to it!


This guy is a mad man!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Will there be fat boys falling off their stools?

:brew2:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

If you have never cracked a beer with MarkU, you ain't living. For some weird reason he reminds me of Carlito Brigante, ha ha! :brew2:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> If you have never cracked a beer with MarkU, you ain't living. For some weird reason he reminds me of Carlito Brigante, ha ha! :brew2:


I don't cuss that much...:brew2:

edit: Unless my wife is yelling at me.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be fat boys falling off their stools?
> 
> :brew2:


Yes, And on their stools...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be fat boys falling off their stools?
> 
> :brew2:


It is highly likely, not sure I can shed 30 pounds before November.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Marked on the calendar, Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got it on the site calendar, Shadman. When it gets a little closer, we can make a sticky out of this.


----------



## BD_ATX (May 8, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## BD_ATX (May 8, 2013)

BD!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

BD!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flounder Face is coming MEGABITE, he says he wants to meet you in person, LOL!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24 Buds and dk2429 won't be there


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bobby said:


> 24 Buds and dk2429 won't be there


Will our gal be there?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Flounder Face is coming MEGABITE, he says he wants to meet you in person, LOL!


It's about time he finally decided to show up at one.  I'm not gonna hold my breath tho. ha


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Will our gal be there?


You mean....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Crowd is rough today, ha ha!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I could post more pics from the last one but I'll refrain...:rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Grub! If you don't feel like cookin, bring it and I guarantee someone will.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

do yall ever catch any fish at the gatherings. i always see lots of pics, but no fish pics. can i land an airplane on that strip of beach?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

No and no, haha!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

boat_money said:


> can i land an airplane on that strip of beach?


Yeah, once.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

boat_money said:


> do yall ever catch any fish at the gatherings. i always see lots of pics, but no fish pics. can i land an airplane on that strip of beach?


Sho nuff!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> do yall ever catch any fish at the gatherings. i always see lots of pics, but no fish pics. can i land an airplane on that strip of beach?


Depends on how good a pilot you are and what kind of plane. 747 no, piper cub with ballon tires yes :rotfl:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

yep... :brew2:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't wait to defend our title. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> yep... :brew2:


Already a classic!:rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> do yall ever catch any fish at the gatherings. i always see lots of pics, but no fish pics.


Sometimes.
Come to a gathering and show us how it's done.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Is the dude in the yellow shirt paranoid?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Is the dude in the yellow shirt paranoid?


No doubt. Looks like "Yeah..it's a slot"


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> .


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...3874C1D3302B80F163BC3874C1D3302B80F&FORM=VIRE


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

MarkU said:


> I don't cuss that much...:brew2:
> 
> edit: Unless my wife is yelling at me.


I was there. And I can tell y'all that MarkU wove a tapestry of obscenity, that still hangs in space above the beach at Access 5.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

The only thing that could keep me from this is if my dad decides to come in town for the Tulane game. Roll Wave!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

coachlaw said:


> The only thing that could keep me from this is if my dad decides to come in town for the Tulane game. Roll Wave!


Come to our tailgate bro! Same game, same people!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

coachlaw said:


> I was there. And I can tell y'all that MarkU wove a tapestry of obscenity, that still hangs in space above the beach at Access 5.


Said the man, who rolled on the beach, driving this! :brew2:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Will our gal be there?


I hope so. Also remember MarkU brought that beautiful young lady with him. So that counts for something.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Bobby said:


> I hope so. Also remember MarkU brought that beautiful young lady with him. So that counts for something.


Well, someone had to wash the dishes... :brew2:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> I was there. And I can tell y'all that MarkU wove a tapestry of obscenity, that still hangs in space above the beach at Access 5.


 Haha, right?!?



MarkU said:


> Well, someone had to wash the dishes... :brew2:


I hope for your sake she's not a lurker.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Lies make baby Jesus cry...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There's some new cool weather stuff in the 2Cool store

https://teespring.com/stores/2-cool-fishing


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Haha, right?!?
> 
> I hope for your sake she's not a lurker.


Ankle monitor. Keeps him in check....


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Daughter's wedding is that weekend so we're out.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Another thread made me think about this. At the Spring gathering. I believe some one brought up the idea of a Barbie Fishing Rod Tournament. Anyone in for it? I'll buy 10 of them, and donate them to the Tournament.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

That weekend is spoken for, but I'll be praying for great weather and good times for y'all!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Another thread made me think about this. At the Spring gathering. I believe some one brought up the idea of a Barbie Fishing Rod Tournament. Anyone in for it? I'll buy 10 of them, and donate them to the Tournament.


:cheers:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Another thread made me think about this. At the Spring gathering. I believe some one brought up the idea of a Barbie Fishing Rod Tournament. Anyone in for it? I'll buy 10 of them, and donate them to the Tournament.


So, biggest fish on said Barbie pole wins what? Can I put 30 lb. braid on it?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Another thread made me think about this. At the Spring gathering. I believe some one brought up the idea of a Barbie Fishing Rod Tournament. Anyone in for it? I'll buy 10 of them, and donate them to the Tournament.


 I already have mine. There are few people on the planet who have mastered the art of the Barbie they way I have. Just to make it fair, I will fish blindfolded with one arm tied behind my back.:spineyes:
SHAKE-N-BAKE


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I already have mine. There are few people on the planet who have mastered the art of the Barbie they way I have. Just to make it fair, I will fish blindfolded with one arm tied behind my back.:spineyes:
> SHAKE-N-BAKE


Are you going to practice the technique this weekend at the Sargent tourney??:walkingsm


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha ha!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

2016 2CoolFishing Fall Gathering Barbie Pro Am Tourney rules:

1.) No modifications - Has to be stock, straight from the package. No line swap.
2.) Weight(s), Hooks, lure, bait, your choice.
3.) No one can touch your rod while landing your fish.
4.) Big fish, & Smallest fish prize 
5.) Surf fishing only
6.) Times from 10 am Nov 12th to 4 pm Nov 12


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ha ha!


are those small cups or do all of them have large hands?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ibtbone said:


> are those small cups or do all of them have large hands?


"B"


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

MarkU said:


> 2016 2CoolFishing Fall Gathering Barbie Pro Am Tourney rules:
> 
> 1.) No modifications - Has to be stock, straight from the package. No line swap.
> 2.) Weight(s), Hooks, lure, bait, your choice.
> ...


Is there gonna be a captains meeting and is VBottom gonna be the weigh master?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Dawn last Sunday mornin.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be pre fishing the 2Cool Barbie Classic, there in 3 days!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> I'll be pre fishing the 2Cool Barbie Classic, there in 3 days!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ibtbone said:


> are those small cups or do all of them have large hands?


I believe those were Gatorade shots. Grape vodka/Blue Caracua/splash Sweet n Sour/dash of grenadine :cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Steve are there going to be any crab balls this time??


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bobby said:


> Steve are there going to be any crab balls this time??


Yeah...all we're catching in the creek are males!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Steve are there going to be any crab balls this time??


Yes. We currently have 1/2 gallon of crabmeat put aside.And, i probably will make Crawfish etouffee again.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Yeah...all we're catching in the creek are males!


I heard you got a new magnifying glass and tweezers.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Yes. We currently have 1/2 gallon of crabmeat put aside.And, i probably will make Crawfish etouffee again.


Looks like I will be forced to go then. Dang that is some good chow!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Looks like I will be forced to go then. Dang that is some good chow!!


You know that's right! I could eat a Vat of that etouffe and a couple pounds of dem crabby ballz.

Too bad I can't make this one.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Looks like I will be forced to go then. Dang that is some good chow!!


I will pay top dollar for a bowl of that. Ain't nothing better! I got a big spoon and a bucket! That is, of course if I am welcomed. If not, might be a struggle for the leftovers! Ha!. Seriously though, what can I bring to contribute? Shrimp?, Oysters? Whatever, just let me know.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

So if you get spooled with the Barbie pole are you done?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

fishingtwo said:


> So if you get spooled with the Barbie pole are you done?


No, just Reload


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

fishingtwo said:


> So if you get spooled with the Barbie pole are you done?


Great question. Answers are: you will be allowed to use the Barbie rig as a fish club, or spear. You could also over power another Barbie Tourney fisherman, and swipe his rig. Or you could be lame, and use some official Barbie Tourney line, supplied by me. :brew2::brew2:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Are the fish going to be measured by length or weight? Does anyone have a scale that will weigh in ounces? Is it wade fishing only or can we fish from kayaks? Whats the prizes going to be? I want to make sure it's worth my time if I'm gonna be standing in neck deep water in the middle of November for 6 hours.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Are the fish going to be measured by length or weight? Does anyone have a scale that will weigh in ounces? Is it wade fishing only or can we fish from kayaks? Whats the prizes going to be? I want to make sure it's worth my time if I'm gonna be standing in neck deep water in the middle of November for 6 hours.


Answers:
Size will be determined by length
1st Prize: A medal, and 6 slightly used Barbie fishing rigs, bragging rights
2nd Prize: A medal, and 3 slightly used Barbie fishing rigs, bragging rights
3rd Prize: A medal, and 1 slightly used Barbie fishing rigs, bragging rights
First Fish Prize: A medal, a beer, and bragging rights.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Are the fish going to be measured by length or weight? Does anyone have a scale that will weigh in ounces? Is it wade fishing only or can we fish from kayaks? Whats the prizes going to be? I want to make sure it's worth my time if I'm gonna be standing in neck deep water in the middle of November for 6 hours.


Fishing can't interfere with keeping the Washer's title with, Team Shake N Bake! :brew2:


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I plan to come to this shindig if at all possible. Sounds like a hoot!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lots of fun if we can keep the pants on some 2coolers:biggrin:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> .


I didn't think it was possible, for Bobby to look older.....:biggrin:


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's few other photos I'd yet gotten around to sharing. From Last April. I will miss the meetup in November, but hope y'all have fun!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Pics I took from the Spring Gathering. I think they really captured the moment.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MarkU said:


> Pics I took from the Spring Gathering. I think they really captured the moment.


Your a nut, but I like it :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Interesting rig he hooked that drum on. What dat is?


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Interesting rig he hooked that drum on. What dat is?


Found a couple of them at a FTU clearance sale. Sold by Eagle Claw as a "surf rig" or Pompano Rig".
Basically it's mono, with a clip for a sinker on one end and a swivel on the other. Two dropper loops; each loop has a small yellow sponge - almost like an ear plug - a bead, and a kahle hook. There are lots of examples of folks making variations of these rigs in the Surf Forum, and reasons why they choose one hook, two, weight placement, knots, etc. I fished that day in the 2nd gut with peeled shrimp and fish bites. No big fish, but plenty of whiting, two good-eating-size drum, and a surprise pompano. Must have heard the name of the rig, and felt compelled.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ 2Cool! I'm gonna check my FTU to see if they have any. :cheers:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

That same drum. Gotta love feesh tacos!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> That same drum. Gotta love feesh tacos!


Heck yah! Those tacos were amazing! Fresh fish right out of the water, seasoned just right, and grilled on the skin. One of the best breakfasts, ever!


----------



## Chippadip (Oct 4, 2016)

ShadMan said:


> Save the date! We'll meet between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile NE of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.google.com/maps/place/29...1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d29.0344!4d-95.17617
> 
> ...


Hope to see everyone there!:texasflag


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Will cigars and wrestling masques be allowed?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

No clown masks


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> No clown masks


You don't like music? Ha ha!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

There will be plenty of clowns, no masks needed.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

clowns are fine it is the clown who has the music too loud for the old folks to converse, cant wait to be there. I will have fried treats and cold brews to share-what better to share with friends. The camp out on the beach was so much fun and we are planning for that.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Answers:
> Size will be determined by length
> 1st Prize: A medal, and 6 slightly used Barbie fishing rigs, bragging rights
> 2nd Prize: A medal, and 3 slightly used Barbie fishing rigs, bragging rights
> ...


Ok, I was at Wallyworld today, looking to buy my barbie pole for the tournament.Here's my question: There are many different versions of said "Barbie poles". There's "Princess", "Cars", etc. I want to stand out in the crowd. Does it have to be the "Barbie" one, or can we deviate, as long as the mechanics are the same? I'm not counting on Mark U to provide me a rig, I want my own, to be added to my extensive collection of fine rods and reels(Hundreds). What's another 10 bucks, when you have $20 K or more already invested in equipment that does the same thing as a "Barbie "rig? I plan on beating Sharkchum, in washers and the fishing tournament, so I want to show up with 2cool approved gear. What say you, MarkU?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Dammit! I've got to get a Steve Holchak T-shirt now. This guy is an animal! On fire, I tell ya!!! Calling out greats like they're mince meat....

I think he's going all in...Team DredgeNFry!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Dammit! I've got to get a Steve Holchak T-shirt now. This guy is an animal! On fire, I tell ya!!! Calling out greats like they're mince meat....
> 
> I think he's going all in...Team DredgeNFry!


Get my friend John a shirt too. And don't hesitate to put some crab balls on them!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> Ok, I was at Wallyworld today, looking to buy my barbie pole for the tournament.Here's my question: There are many different versions of said "Barbie poles". There's "Princess", "Cars", etc. I want to stand out in the crowd. Does it have to be the "Barbie" one, or can we deviate, as long as the mechanics are the same? I'm not counting on Mark U to provide me a rig, I want my own, to be added to my extensive collection of fine rods and reels(Hundreds). What's another 10 bucks, when you have $20 K or more already invested in equipment that does the same thing as a "Barbie "rig? I plan on beating Sharkchum, in washers and the fishing tournament, so I want to show up with 2cool approved gear. What say you, MarkU?


Steve, why do you have to rock the boat? If you insist on bringing your own Barbie pole. Make sure it is in it's original wrapper. It will be thoroughly pre inspected for tampering, custom changes, or illegal upgrades.

It will have to be an official Barbie rod. You don't get to be special, and use a "Little Mermaid" rig. This would cause mass confusion. Possibly some jealously, and fights could break out. Do you want to start a riot and looting? BRM! (Barbie Rods Matter!) :brew2::brew2:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Not trying to promote this Condo. But, Marcie U and I are staying here for the Gathering. They have 1 bdrm and 2 bdrm units available for the gathering. It's located on Beach Access 6. So you can drive the beach to the "Gathering." We've stayed there a few times. It's not the Hilton, but it gets the job done.

http://www.peregrineresort.net/


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

You two are beasts at the game


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

Brandi and I might stay there... we are on the fence between that and Ocean Village.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

FYI access #6 is closed for construction at the moment. Anybody know what they're doing and how long it will take?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We were at the condo's, at Access 6 last week. Now towards the SLP. They had a ton of flags out. Maybe they're doing some beach restoration. But no one shut us down from 10/7 to 10/12????


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I know ole sharkchum has a ton of experience at surf fishing and to beat him using a bp(Barbie pole ) would be HUGE!!! I accept the Challenge Steve Holchak......Bring It On!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

MarkU said:


> We were at the condo's, at Access 6 last week. Now towards the SLP. They had a ton of flags out. Maybe they're doing some beach restoration. But no one shut us down from 10/7 to 10/12????


I passed it this weekend, too many times. The access road is closed with construction signs up. I wonder if they're re-paving the apron on the beach side? It was dark every time I passed, so I couldn't see anything.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

I doubt anything out of the ordinary will occur.

I highly suspect the pics on the page one ARE NOT Surfside Beach nor even nearby. Typical WWW Folklore.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Lee T said:


> I doubt anything out of the ordinary will occur.
> 
> I highly suspect the pics on the page one ARE NOT Surfside Beach nor even nearby. Typical WWW Folklore.


Yep, Surfside is such a pristine beach, they are just fooling everybody.

PS. Don't drink and post!!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm on call that week for work but there's a chance we may shut the plant down for that particular weekend, hopefully so!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am planning to be there Saturday morning to Sunday morning in the RV. If I can get a kitchen pass for Friday night, I will come down then. I am really looking forward to some sand between my toes and my *** in a chair.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Barbie Rods in the house!!! :brew2::brew2:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: 2Cool! :cheers:


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

MarkU said:


> Barbie Rods in the house!!! :brew2::brew2:


its about to get real


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

So is there a particular time that people gather for a communal feast on one of the nights?

Or does everyone just fend for themselves?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^There's usually a table set up for the food, no particular time, just when meat comes off the grill it goes on the table throughout the day and night. Might have to set up a second table this time, hopefully!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> ^There's usually a table set up for the food, no particular time, just when meat comes off the grill it goes on the table throughout the day and night. Might have to set up a second table this time, hopefully!


I notice Shawn is camped by the food table, his usual location.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> I notice Shawn is camped by the food table, his usual location.


Lmao


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I notice Shawn is camped by the food table, his usual location.


On my bar stool. ha


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

We have our granddaughter that weekend.
But we will come out Saturday afternoon.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

bring your fishing equipment, and a few sanitary wipes and extra fuel for the generator.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

sea hunt 202 said:


> bring your fishing equipment, and a few sanitary wipes and extra fuel for the generator.


No problem. 
Will a princess pole work?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Charlietunakiller said:


> No problem.
> Will a princess pole work?


NO PRINCESS POLES!  :brew2::brew2:


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there if possible. Hopefully I'll bring fishing gear this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Will there be fat boys falling off their stools?
> 
> :brew2:


If I showed up they yes



Bobby said:


> 24 Buds and dk2429 won't be there


I am offended.

No I am not. It all depends on Football for the boy.



MarkU said:


> Lies make baby Jesus cry...


And this is why I have not said I WILL be there..:spineyes:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

For all of the people who have never been, gatherings usually last from Friday evening to Sunday morning.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

This sounds like fun! might have to make this trip and take over the washer tourney champion title


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Figures the gathering possibly with the biggest turnout in the last five years and I've got another commitment....

Jamie Lee, please, please, kick some washer tail!


----------



## rthitoff (Apr 25, 2016)

*Camper*

I don't see any campers or RVs parked on the beach. Is that allowable. I have a 12 foot camper. Is there a is there a fee for the weekend.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

No fees
Campers are allowed
Bring Firewood


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

rthitoff said:


> I don't see any campers or RVs parked on the beach. Is that allowable. I have a 12 foot camper. Is there a is there a fee for the weekend.


There are almost always a few RVs at the gatherings. I won't have mine this year, but I believe Mont is bringing his down. No fees and no permit required. I'd recommend bringing a piece of plywood to put under your jack(s) and something to put under your tires.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> Figures the gathering possibly with the biggest turnout in the last five years and I've got another commitment....
> 
> Jamie Lee, please, please, kick some washer tail!


No worries! I've got this  :cheers:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Jamie_Lee said:


> No worries! I've got this  :cheers:


Good luck beating Team Shake-N-Bake! :brew2:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Good luck beating Team Shake-N-Bake! :brew2:


No luck needed. "Shake-N-Bake" is gonna get "Shook-N-Took".....the championship title that is....


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Jamie_Lee said:


> No luck needed. "Shake-N-Bake" is gonna get "Shook-N-Took".....the championship title that is....


Honestly, if I remember correctly. We won the title by being the most sober... So if you drink less than a case of beer, or a bottle of Whiskey. You may stand a chance. :brew2:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Honestly, if I remember correctly. We won the title by being the most sober... So if you drink less than a case of beer, or a bottle of Whiskey. You may stand a chance. :brew2:


The more I drink, the better I get!!! :doowapsta:rotfl:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Jamie_Lee said:


> The more I drink, the better I get!!! :doowapsta:rotfl:


Challenge accepted... You do realize, I'm a first round draft pick drinker? No crying!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Challenge accepted... You do realize, I'm a first round draft pick drinker? No crying!


winners don't cry


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

There needs to be video evidence.



Cuz I'm not gonna be there.......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> There needs to be video evidence.
> 
> Cuz I'm not gonna be there.......


If I don't have to have surgery and I make it there will be video evidence.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Jamie_Lee said:


> The more I drink, the better I get!!! :doowapsta:rotfl:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I think this'n kind of fit's in here. It's one of my favorite C&W music videos. Who says an old cowboy can't have a good time.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Challenge accepted... You do realize, I'm a first round draft pick drinker? No crying!


There's no crying in washers!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I was laying low at the last one since it was my first time maybe I'll strut my stuff November 12th that's right 3 years ago professional washer World Championship I got the golden washer


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Here's a better picture


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm back!!! Shad, You ready to retake the throne!!!! I will be there in full force with grass hoppers, wok, the usual. Jamie, Steve, and John.. BRING IT, remember this is not a contact sport unless your doing beer toast's and high 5's. See ya there, and I'm bring my washers & ladder golf.


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ice and coozies*

We will be supplying your ice and free coozies again this go round.
I'll deliver 200# of ice Fri and Sat at about 4:20 pm. If you need anything else, let me know and I'll bring it for you.

Timora


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^Thanks so much, that's so nice of you! :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Freeport Marina said:


> We will be supplying your ice and free coozies again this go round.
> I'll deliver 200# of ice Fri and Sat at about 4:20 pm. If you need anything else, let me know and I'll bring it for you.
> 
> Timora


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Freeport Marina said:


> We will be supplying your ice and free coozies again this go round.
> I'll deliver 200# of ice Fri and Sat at about 4:20 pm. If you need anything else, let me know and I'll bring it for you.
> 
> Timora


Very kind of you. 2Cool


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be busy at 4:20. But at 4:21, I'll be ready to help unload some ice. If I remember...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

haha! You cray! :biggrin:


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Me and Mrs. Runway have a room at Ocean Village. Peregrine only has a suite left. 
Soon the trash talking about washers will begin.......


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^My wife and her friend have a room there that weekend too.

They still have rooms for $119 if anybody else wants to grab one
http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/


----------



## rthitoff (Apr 25, 2016)

*More Info*

I would like to come and get in on the fun. Is there somewhere I can read information about the event. I already know it's free and I can put my camper on the beach, but I'm sure there's more I need to know, or do I just bring what I need to eat and fish with? Do I need to let you know for sure if I'll make it for a head count or anything? I'm sure there's some of the info in the posts. Just re-read the posts, and it sounds like I just bring some meat or something to throw in the mix and we all just share. I'm working on a shoulder injury, but would love to come out if I can. I have a friend who might come along. Sorry for all the questions, but I want to do my share.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

rthitoff said:


> I would like to come and get in on the fun. Is there somewhere I can read information about the event. I already know it's free and I can put my camper on the beach, but I'm sure there's more I need to know, or do I just bring what I need to eat and fish with? Do I need to let you know for sure if I'll make it for a head count or anything? I'm sure there's some of the info in the posts. Just re-read the posts, and it sounds like I just bring some meat or something to throw in the mix and we all just share. I'm working on a shoulder injury, but would love to come out if I can. I have a friend who might come along. Sorry for all the questions, but I want to do my share.


You're good to go. THIS is the official thread. Show up, fish, meet, greet, eat, sleep, gallivant, throw a washer or seven, ...
Just be.

Enjoy the family. Good group of nitwits.


----------



## rthitoff (Apr 25, 2016)

*Thanks*

Good deal. I'm going to do my best to show up.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

rthitoff said:


> Good deal. I'm going to do my best to show up.


You won't regret it!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

One week!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hell yea!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Surf forecast looks like it might be flat. With this hot weather, I wonder if there still might be some trout in the surf???

Would it be bad form for me to bring a bunch of my lures to sell? If you haven't seen my posts, I am helping a new widow sell a bunch of lures. Hundreds of them. Topwaters, Corky's, MirroLures, etc.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

gigem87 said:


> Surf forecast looks like it might be flat. With this hot weather, I wonder if there still might be some trout in the surf???
> 
> Would it be bad form for me to bring a bunch of my lures to sell? If you haven't seen my posts, I am helping a new widow sell a bunch of lures. Hundreds of them. Topwaters, Corky's, MirroLures, etc.


Bring them! I have plenty of loose change!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't forget to bring some extra tables for food.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Now that we have one victory under wraps, their are two other victory's of ever greater importance to be had this weekend, the Barbie Rod Tournament and the World Championship Washer Tournament.
I predict that Team Shake-N-Bake will reign supreme in the washer tournament and your's truly will walk away as the best Barbie rod fisherman of all time.
You may start placing your bets now.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The Barbie Rod Trophy's are in production! They're epic! Can't wait for a relaxing weekend. And continue Team Shake-n-Bakes washer rule!


----------



## rthitoff (Apr 25, 2016)

*Kayak*



gigem87 said:


> Surf forecast looks like it might be flat. With this hot weather, I wonder if there still might be some trout in the surf???


Does that mean it may be possible to get a kayak out in the gulf. I hate to drag it around if it's too tough to get out past the surf. I don't have an ocean kayak.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll leave that to the experts^^ I would say check out Galveston.com webcam Friday and or look at the wind. If your not coming down till Saturday I'm sure someone will be able to give you current conditions.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I got about half of my stuff loaded up. I'm planning on being there by noon Friday. Is anyone else getting there early?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

If that is 1/2 your stuff you are going to need a bigger trailer.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We'll be there around 2-3 tomorrow!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> I got about half of my stuff loaded up. I'm planning on being there by noon Friday. Is anyone else getting there early?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'll probably be getting there a little after that, loaded for bear too.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> I got about half of my stuff loaded up. I'm planning on being there by noon Friday. Is anyone else getting there early?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure when we'll head that way, maybe targeting 4PM or so. Maybe a bit behind you. Note that the location is different than last time. I'll look for you when we get down there. I'll be in my lifted tan Excursion.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Where is the new location?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Look at the first post on the thread. Between 5 and 6.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

rthitoff said:


> Does that mean it may be possible to get a kayak out in the gulf. I hate to drag it around if it's too tough to get out past the surf. I don't have an ocean kayak.


I'm bringing mine and my buddy is bringing his, you can use ours :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Technically, it's the old location. We tried a different location last gathering for the first time in over a decade, but we're going back to our usual Sam's Beach location shown on the map in the first post. 

Turn onto the beach at Access #5 and make a left or at #6 and make a right. We'll be closer to #5, where the grassy area between the beach and road widens, offering a bit of privacy.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Everybody bring wood or pallets if you can. We camped down there a couple of weeks ago and there wasn't any driftwood.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Shadman, is that your fire starter in the VP container?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sqwaby said:


> Shadman, is that your fire starter in the VP container?


That's Sharkchum pic.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Everybody bring wood or pallets if you can. We camped down there a couple of weeks ago and there wasn't any driftwood.


Norby said he's bringing the two cords of firewood he brought to my house a couple weeks ago. Holla at ya boy on that to make sure he still plans to.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

He's on the road to my house with no wood. Just a kayak  ha
I've got a bunch I'll bring


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang John!!! You gonna feed the whole beach??? 50\50 might show up Fri. night or early Sat. Have the official washers, tape & rake. bringing firewood, wok, propane & burner, tables, grasshoppers, Doreck's sausage, rod holders. Missing anything? Let me know. Chuck


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Washer trophy will be in our court. Booyaa. Barbie tourney, I'm in..


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Remember, SAFETY FIRST. Randy, that means you can remove the lids off the Sippy cups for Mark and BD.....

You boys and girls have fun tonight. Wish I could make it this time. Sing a song fer me. :cheers:


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm now 3/4 loaded. I just have to swing by Sargent and pick up the rest of my stuff.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll have 2 pits going this weekend, so if anyone want to just bring some meat I'll be happy to cook it. I have a brisket, chicken, and a couple slabs of ribs for Saturday and will also make potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Confirmed - I am bringing my load of Corky's, Ghosts, MirroLures and other lures from the estate to sell. I'll be in the white 2016 Tundra, just come find me if you want to buy. I'll have the load of vintage fishing hats too.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Cooking now


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Guess Barbara and I will just be coming for a day. Motor home is broke down. No brakes


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Guess Barbara and I will just be coming for a day. Motor home is broke down. No brakes


Get you a condo or hotel room! 

Norby is down there already. We plan to be down there around 2PM so look for my Excursion and Norby's white Ty-ota truck.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We're about halfway between 5&6. There is construction at the top of the beach right at 5 & 6 and we're in the spot between the construction zones. There is a sign at the #5 entrance that says "Beach Closed" but it's not. Come on down the beach.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If anyone has firewood, bring it down! Norby didn't bring any.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> If anyone has firewood, bring it down! Norby didn't bring any.


Megabite?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Might check it out Galveston county is under a burn ban


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Whats the surf look like. Is it wadeable for throwing a spoon at a redfish?
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

See y'all in the morning. I'll bring kolaches for the first half dozen people I see.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> See y'all in the morning. I'll bring kolaches for the first half dozen people I see.


Does that mean 6 for you on the long ride over there? LOL

Wish I could make it but going to a Harley Veterans benefit tomorrow... Basically beer, boobs and flags.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Naw, I can't have kolaches these days. I'm down 15 lbs. Not going to mess it up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Naw, I can't have kolaches these days. I'm down 15 lbs. Not going to mess it up.


Good for you bro!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

What!?! No bloody Mary and sunrise pics???


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

How's the sand, is it packed enough to drive on?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Sand is fine 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> Sand is fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Figured it was, thank you!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Great time, for the short time I was able to be there. Good to see some old friends and meet some new ones. As always a 2cool time. Thanks guys!!!!!!.....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


1000's of lures. Amazing


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Had a great time more pics to come


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Had a great time more pics to come


man pees in gulf more pix to come lol. Sorry couldnt help myself it sure looks like he's taking a leak. Wish I could have made but had to mow the grass in Sargent and it took longer than planed
Save
Save​


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barbara, Brilee, and I had a great time. Enjoyed meeting some new members and of course seeing all the old timers. Brilee really had a good time and liked being called the "Gathering Princess". That is the first thing she told her Mom when we got home. Steve I guess I got there too late for the crab balls. Sure missed them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

So,how was the weather?????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

windy but great


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

tx-fisherdude said:


> man pees in gulf more pix to come lol. Sorry couldnt help myself it sure looks like he's taking a leak. Wish I could have made but had to mow the grass in Sargent and it took longer than planed
> Save
> Save​


No excuse! My grass had to wait!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

It was nice meeting everyone. 
Wish I could have stayed longer. 
Next time I will. 
And yes Steve's crab balls were excellent.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Charlietunakiller said:


> It was nice meeting everyone.
> Wish I could have stayed longer.
> Next time I will.
> And yes Steve's crab balls were excellent.


Cindy's crab balls. I just catch 'em and fry 'em.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I had a great time! It's so nice to be able to put faces with screen names.

The two kids that were with Sharkchum were awesome. They spent a ton of time going through my lures. I gave them my special 2-for-1 pricing for kids under 15 that I made up on the spot.

When they were out of money, I told them I'd give them a lure if they brought me a beer out of someone's cooler. I apologize to whoever that Miller Lite came from!

Next time I won't be in lure sales mode and will be able to socialize more.

Wish there were some fish biting. Surf was dead though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Had a great time myself. Got to see some old friends and meet some new ones. Witnessed Chuck and several others throw those washers like pros. Many "In the Hole". Wow! Ate some dynamite food offered by many fine folks who should consider the restaurant business with the quality they produce. When I got there, the wind had kicked up and the surf was rough and sandy so my plan to put on the waders and chunk a spoon for a redfish went down the drain but there were still some of the dedicated fisherwomen wading out and catching whiting. All in all it was a lot of fun and everyone had the party atmosphere going. Thanks to all who put this event together. Looking forward to the next one.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

BTW, Team Chazz and Shad owned the washers again this gathering, going undefeated all day. Team Shake 'N Bake went down hard after months of trash talk. 

Between Sharkchum, Megabite, and the Holchaks, nobody went hungry. Thank you all for keeping us fed!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

After reviewing the drone footage of the washer tournament. It appears Team Chazz/Shad were using a remote electro magnet. They would switch the polarity when Team Shake-n-Bake threw...

MarcieU and I had an awesome time. Great; food, people, music, drinks, and atmosphere. I misplaced my Liver. So if anyone found it, throw it on ice! The drive back to Garland sucked...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Agreed with the above, great atmosphere, great folks, great food, jamming tunes and a great time. We showed up late Saturday around 5:00 but still had a blast!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Had a great time. Can't thank everyone enough for all the help setting up and tearing down. The boys loved their trophys.





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Bobby said:


> Barbara, Brilee, and I had a great time. Enjoyed meeting some new members and of course seeing all the old timers. Brilee really had a good time and liked being called the "Gathering Princess". That is the first thing she told her Mom when we got home. Steve I guess I got there too late for the crab balls. Sure missed them.


She was the "Gathering Princess!" She was the cutest thing on the beach! Great seeing you again!:brew2:


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

This was my first year to attend. I want to thanks John for cooking and the hospitality of everyone there. Kudos to those who had the staying power to be up at the fire till dawn.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

it seems like i dont see these until after the meets
maybe next time


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

*Great time!*

Had a great time, yet again.

Sharkchum - HUGE thanks for Q'ing up so much fabulous grub! Was great to meet Kim and the kiddos... She is awesome and those boys were about as polite as they come. Although I am not exactly sure how to feel about my 3st place trophy... tell those boys, game on next time!

It was nice to meet a few new faces (at it always happens). Already looking forward to the Spring gathering (if I don't see some of you before).

Ciao!:rybka:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

As usual I missed it. I was at my sons football game Saturday morning. He did however finally get to carry the ball and scored a 75 yard touchdown.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)




----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Dude, it was up for over 2 months I think.



BadBob said:


> it seems like i dont see these until after the meets
> maybe next time


Here are some pics. I left out some of the trophy presentations because they were too dark.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Forgot to add, thanks to Titus Bass for the sawzall work!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mark I have showed the trophy pictures to some people and they all are asking "Why are the Barbies naked?" Barbie has more clothes than Pennys.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Mark I have showed the trophy pictures to some people and they all are asking "Why are the Barbies naked?" Barbie has more clothes than Pennys.


Preverts!!!

:brew:


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Mark I have showed the trophy pictures to some people and they all are asking "Why are the Barbies naked?" Barbie has more clothes than Pennys.


Because Mark's mind is a little twisted!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

To answer the above 3 questions: 

1.) I purchased them in bulk, without clothes. They were used...
2.) Possibly
3.) Definitely


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

X2, John, thanks for the cook'in. Mark, thanks for the barby tourney, they had fun. Megabite, you da man on drinks!!! Didn't take a lot of pics, see what I got. We fished hard, no runs. East wind was going down the beach, water sux. Now washers, What can say Shadman, dominated both courts (sorry Shuckchum). 
LOL. John, Love ya brother. And Yea, Chazz dropped the first set of grasshoppers off the grill, stupid. Still had a great time. Till next


----------

